# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Касперский - Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.xxw

## pnv82

Скомпиленный(Delphi 2009) еще в сентябре 2009, приложенный файл стал распознаваться Касперским как зараженный Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.xxw. В течении недели его также стали распознавать и остальные меткие антивирусы 
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/1...f3b-1268032863

Про вирус подробностей найти никаких не удалось, скопмиленные в то же самое время остальные exe-файлы - в порядке.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Пароль ?

----------


## pnv82

Ну, как сказано, notinfected

----------


## Гриша

> Ну, как сказано, notinfected


Этот пароль не подходит.

----------


## pnv82

Проверил еще раз - открывается с этим паролем(паковал winrar).
На всякий случай, хоть и в нарушение правил, загрузил еще один аттач, уже без пароля.

----------


## pnv82

В общем у Касперского в течениее получаса(и это 8-го марта!) подтвердили, что это ложное срабатывание.
Смех и позор на тырящих чужие сигнатуры даже без проверки  :Sad:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Проверил еще раз - открывается с этим паролем(паковал winrar).
> На всякий случай, хоть и в нарушение правил, загрузил еще один аттач, уже без пароля.


Ничего злобного там нет, скорее всего просто случайно совпадение сигнатур, такое бывает на файлах небольшого размера - детект этого файла сегодня пропадет.

----------


## Postscripter

> тырящих чужие сигнатуры


Так вот оно что! А я то думал=)

Программа:



```
InternetOpenUrl(***);
InternetReadFile(***);
```

Размер - 15 кб.

10 июля - 1 срабатывание (drweb)
11 июля - 2 срабатывания
12 июля - 4 срабатывания

Интере-есно...  :Smiley: 
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...bca-1278616384

----------


## SuperBrat

18 июля - 8 срабатываний

----------


## fp_post

Аналогично:
тулза - Deletist v1.0.3 
детект: Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.acrd

Похоже, один ошибся, а остальные - подхватили.

----------

